# Trail im Hofheimer Wald - Terminfindung



## Patrick86 (26. August 2014)

Hallo an alle!

Wie der ein oder andere ja sicherlich mitbekommen hat, ist ein offizieller Trail im Hofheimer Wald in Planung.

Hierzu hat mich die Stadt Hofheim (und eine handvoll weitere engagierte Biker) zu einer Begehung eingeladen. Der Zeitraum der Stadt erstreckt sich vom 24.9. - 30.9.

Nun gilt es zu allererst unter uns Bikern eine Begehung durchzuführen, um die Gegebenheiten zu checken, Wünsche, Ideen und Vorschläge zu dokumentieren, evtl. einen groben Plan der Strecke auszuarbeiten, etc. pp. Bei der Begehung mit der Stadt sollten wir dann einen halbwegs professionellen Auftritt hinlegen, das steigert die Chancen auf eine Verwirklichung enorm!

Grobes Gelände: Langenhain-->Lorsbach (Bahaii/Sportplatz)

Bis 9.9. muss ich der Stadt einen Termin mitteilen, heißt im Klartext: unsere Begehung(en) müssen definitiv bald statt finden ;-)

Treffpunkt für unsere Begehungen ist der Weg unterhalb des Bahaii-Tempel in Langenhain.

Bitte nutzt meine doodle-Umfrage für die Terminfindung!
http://doodle.com/72k4fiheb2c4qiyqguwumd28/admin#table


Weitere Terminvorschläge sind sehr willkommen!

Der Mountainbikeverein Gravity Pilots wird hierbei als Federführende Instanz und Ansprechpartner dienen (aktuell am Trail auf dem Feldberg beteiligt). Finanzielle Unterstützung seitens der Stadt ist abzuwarten. Allerdings kostet ein Trail nicht die Welt...die Natur gibt uns ja fast alles ;-)


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2014)

Bin Sa. 30.8. 10:30 dabei.

Vorschlag Konkreter Treffpunkt: Hier beim Kinderspielplatz 
NAVI: Am Domherrnwald 24, Langenhain (65719 Hofheim am Taunus ‎ 82 m SW)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDZPNMD (26. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mich noch nicht vorgestellt, ich bin Patrick90 und unterstützte euch gerne soweit möglich.
Anbei eine Doodleumfrage um die Terminplanung zu erleichtern:
http://doodle.com/inqadrtsmk36qi93


----------



## Bobbypilot (26. August 2014)

Gude,

Samstag kann ich nicht, Sonntag ginge bei mir erst nachmittags (ab 15:00), wie's am Mittwoch und vom 24.-30. aussieht kann ich erst morgen sagen... Werde morgen oder übermorgen mal hinfahren und auch in Ruhe schon mal gucken

Das mit den Kosten sehe ich etwas kritischer. Um Kicker oder ähnliches stabil zu bauen (von evtl. Brückenkonstruktionen oder gar kleinen North-Shores mal ganz abgesehen) brauchen wir vernünftiges Bauholz, welches auch noch an Ort und Stelle gebracht werden muss. Erdbewgungen, Beschilderung, Streckensicherung (Matten am Baum, ggf. Absperrungen), Homepage, ... ich glaube da gibt es doch so einiges was kostet. Das Thema Sponsoren würde ich jedenfalls mal auf unsere Agenda setzen?

cheers, Stephan


----------



## bikebutch (26. August 2014)

Ja also am so kann ich auch ab 15uhr.
Ich denken wenn die stadt wirklich damit einverstanden ist werden wir auch sponsoren [email protected] haben die dir schon ein genaueres gebiet genannt? Weil vom bahai runter ist ja recht weitläufig


----------



## Patrick86 (26. August 2014)

Habe die Umfrage nochmal umgestaltet http://doodle.com/72k4fiheb2c4qiyqguwumd28/admin#table
Tragt euch zahlreich ein, ich werde sicherlich an allen Terminen da sein oder zumindest versuchen, um möglichst viel Input zu bekommen!
Grobes Gebiet ist Langenhain--> Lorsbach. Das lässt uns natürlich Spielraum um auch mal den Sportplatz zu checken!


----------



## M-T-B (26. August 2014)

Da würde ich mich auch beteiligen und kann gerne auch die Verknüpfung zur DIMB anbieten.


----------



## M-T-B (26. August 2014)

ACHTUNG: Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen - es gibt nun *zwei *Doodle-Kalender. da sollte einer nun aus dem Fred wieder gelöscht werden!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2014)

Das mit den Kosten bekommen wir schon hin. Aber erstmal sollten die nächsten Schritte mit der Stadt gemacht werden, damit das Vorhaben konkreter wird. Schritt für Schritt gehen wir dann auch weitere Punkte an. 
Etwas haben wir als Verein auch gespart und weitere Mitglieder finanzieren solche Sachen mit ihren Beiträgen.


----------



## roestiii (28. August 2014)

Um Sponsoren kann man sich ja endgültig kümmern,sollten wir seitens der Stadt das go bekommen,Radlaeden gibt es zum Glück zu Hauf in der Gegend...


----------



## Patrick86 (29. August 2014)

So, das erste Treffen findet am Sonntag um 15 Uhr statt. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vom Bahaii Tempel.
Das zweite Treffen wird dann Mittwoch Abend um 18:30 sein, Treffpunkt ebenfalls Parkplatz Bahaii Tempel.

Da ich selbst nicht abschätzen kann, wie chaotisch es jeweils werden wird, finde ich 2 Termine ganz angebracht. Es ist natürlich jeder willkommen an beiden Tagen zu erscheinen 

Greez
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (29. August 2014)

Ich komme zu beiden Terminen.


----------



## Bobbypilot (29. August 2014)

Gude,
Ich hab auch vor zu beiden Terminen zu kommen. Hat jemand zufällig Kartenmaterial wo man Vorschläge einzeichnen kann? Zur Not kann man auch im Handy Marker setzen...
Nur zur Sicherheit: das wird eine Begehung und keine Befahrung?

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Patrick86 (29. August 2014)

Naja, ich komm schon mit dem Bike hoch. Das Gebiet ist ja relativ weitläufig wenn wir von Bahaii bis Sportplatz inspizieren. Also schon ratsam das Bike dabei zu haben auch wenn wir nur im Schritttempo fahren werden...


----------



## M-T-B (31. August 2014)

Ich werde es heute höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schaffen - es sind noch diverse Baustellenvorbereitungen für die kommende Woche zu erledigen...
Vielleicht dann am Mittwoch


----------



## Patrick86 (1. September 2014)

Wir haben gestern schon ein paar gute Ideen und eine mMn gute Strecke gefunden, die ich auf jeden Fall der Stadt zeigen werde. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich den Treffpunkt für Mittwoch umlegen, damit wir die Gegebenheiten vom Langenhainer Sportplatz ausgehend inspizieren können.
Neuer Treffpunkt wird also der Sportplatz in Lgh. 50.104733,8.402148

PS: Wenn noch jemand getrackte Strecken hat, die er für gut empfindet kann er/sie mir diese gerne zukommen lassen!

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## uwe50 (1. September 2014)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern schon ein paar gute Ideen und eine mMn gute Strecke gefunden, die ich auf jeden Fall der Stadt zeigen werde. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich den Treffpunkt für Mittwoch umlegen, damit wir die Gegebenheiten vom Langenhainer Sportplatz ausgehend inspizieren können.
> Neuer Treffpunkt wird also der Sportplatz in *Lgh. 50.104733,8.402148*
> 
> PS: Wenn noch jemand getrackte Strecken hat, die er für gut empfindet kann er/sie mir diese gerne zukommen lassen!
> ...




Link zu Google Map


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (1. September 2014)

Der Bereich wo wir gestern waren, gehört der zur Langenhainer Karthause ?
Kenn mich da oben ja nicht so gut aus ^^


----------



## Bobbypilot (1. September 2014)

Also es gibt noch den “Karthaus“. Das ist der höchste Punkt auf dem westlich von Langenhain gelegenen Höhenzug. Das ist aber nicht da wo wir waren...
Cheers


----------



## chicco81 (1. September 2014)

Ah ok danke, dann muss ich nochmal suchen wegen des Schutzgebietes oder mal bei der Stadt nachfragen.


----------



## Bobbypilot (2. September 2014)

Gude
Also laut der Karte auf HLUG.de (Hessisches Landesamt für Umwelt und Geologie) wäre in unserem Bereich kein Trinkwasser- oder Heilquellenschutzgebiet. Das nimmt sich ja ziemlich offiziell aus, von daher würde ich mal vermuten: Ein Problem weniger.


 

Wegen Versicherungskosten habe ich auch mal recherchiert und zunächst mal folgenden Thread ausgegraben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kosten-versicherung-freeride-downhill-strecke.626278/
Außerdem ist ein Freund von mir Vermögensberater, der checkt (völlig unverbindlich!) mal die groben Kosten, schätzt aber den Kostenaufwand ähnlich wie die 2 Angaben aus dem o.a. Thread.

Bis mosche,
Stephan


----------



## chicco81 (2. September 2014)

Die Seite hab ich auch gelesen, wer ja wirklich top wenn das so funktionieren würde.
Hab gestern mal bei so nem onlinerechner was ausgerechnet, da wird einem schwindelisch 
Ich frag auch Freitag nochmal nach, nicht das ich da komplett was falsch verstanden hab


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Gude
> Also laut der Karte auf HLUG.de (Hessisches Landesamt für Umwelt und Geologie) wäre in unserem Bereich kein Trinkwasser- oder Heilquellenschutzgebiet. Das nimmt sich ja ziemlich offiziell aus, von daher würde ich mal vermuten: Ein Problem weniger.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318904
> ...




Sehr gut! Das mit den Wasserschutzgebieten ist ne wichtige Grundlage, diese Karte haben wir bei den anderen Projekten auch immer genutzt. Schutzgebiet 3 ist dabei i. d. R. kein Problem... kritisch wird es in WSG 2, 1 ist grundsätzlich ein no-go. (bzw. No-ride)

Die Versicherungsmodalitäten sind eigentlich alle schon klar soweit. Als Verein ist das ganz gut machbar, da haben wir schon gute Verbindungen durch den Landessportbund.

Haut rein Männers!! 

(in kürze gibts weitere spannende Neuigkeiten an anderer Stelle, es geht was )


----------



## chicco81 (2. September 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Das mit den Wasserschutzgebieten ist ne wichtige Grundlage, diese Karte haben wir bei den anderen Projekten auch immer genutzt. Schutzgebiet 1 ist dabei i. d. R. kein Problem... kritisch wird es in WSG 2, 3 ist grundsätzlich ein no-go. (bzw. No-ride)



Anders herum oder 1 no-go 3 kein Problem ?

Nicht das ich mir jetzt falsche Informationen eingeholt habe.

P.S. Hab eh schon bissl durcheinander gebracht, aber Marco hat mich aufgeklärt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

Äh, logo Torsten. Ist geändert... Danke!


----------



## Patrick86 (3. September 2014)

Ein kleines Update meinerseits.

Für die Begehung mit der Stadt stehen folgende Termine zur Auswahl:
Mi 24.9.  9-16 Uhr
Do 25.9. 9-16 Uhr
Fr 26.9.  9-12 Uhr
Mo 29.9. 9-16 Uhr
Di 30.9.  9-16 Uhr

Da ich berufstätig bin, schlage ich vor, entweder einen Termin von 9-12 Uhr oder von 13-16 Uhr auszumachen. Da ich hier irgendwie keine Umfrage einfügen kann gibt es wieder eine doodle-Liste http://doodle.com/bn8f92gmp7wy4fsh

In eigenem Interesse, Montag und Dienstag sind vollgestopft mit Meetings, würde ich Mi-Fr bevorzugen...


----------



## Patrick86 (4. September 2014)

Da die gestrige Suche nur von mäßigem Erfolg gekrönt war setze ich noch einen dritten Termin für diesen Sonntag an. 
Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr auf dem Schotterparkplatz am Waldrand hinter dem bahaii Tempel. https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...003984,0.00971&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=17&z=18

Rege Teilnahme ist natürlich gerne gesehen...es geht ja immerhin um uns und unsere Wünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (30. Oktober 2015)

Hey Fellas,

hier ist zwar schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben worden aber im Hintergrund wird fleißig gearbeitet.
Nachdem der erste Streckenvorschlag die Auflage eines artenschutzrechtlichen Gutachtens bekommen hätte (Kostenschätzung 4k€, Ausgang ungewiss) haben wir uns nach Alternativen umgesehen. Ein zweiter Streckenvorschlag ist mittlerweile schon zweimal mit den Offiziellen abgegangen und für "grundsätzlich" machbar befunden worden und wir warten derzeit auf Rückmeldung von der UNB. Mal schauen was da noch alles auf uns zukommt...

So far.
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## M-T-B (30. Oktober 2015)

Top - Danke für Euer Engagement


----------



## bfri (30. Oktober 2015)

@Bobbypilot 
Danke für das Update. Meinst du vom Lorsbacher Kopf runter zur Gundelhard und weiter nach Lorsbach?


----------



## Bobbypilot (30. Oktober 2015)

Gude,
genau da!


----------



## rallinger3 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, gibts was neues? Hätte auch interesse...


----------



## Bobbypilot (1. November 2015)

Ich melde mich, sobald es was Neues gibt!

Stay tuned, Stephan


----------



## Sid211985 (6. März 2016)

Hi
Gibt es mittlerweile neue Informationen? 

Lg Christian


----------



## Bobbypilot (6. März 2016)

Gude,
wir warten auf eine Entscheidung über Mittel um eine Potentialabschätzung (quasi ein kleines Gutachten um festzustellen ob ein richtiges Gutachten erforderlich ist) zu finanzieren. Soll im ersten Quartal über die Bühne gehen.
Dann kommen die restlichen 4-13 Hürden die genommen werden wollen auf uns zu 

Stay tuned,
Stephan


----------



## Bobbypilot (24. September 2016)

Servus,
kleines Update über den Projektstand: Der Ortsbeirat Lorsbach hat eine Mountainbikestrecke in seinem Dunstkreis mit 7 gegen 2 Stimmen abgelehnt. Und zwar ohne sich überhaupt informieren zu lassen, was genau geplant war! 
Wie es jetzt weitergeht müssen wir noch beraten. Im Hofheimer Stadtgebiet wird jetzt ganz schön eng, wenn man all die schon bekannten Einschränkungen berücksichtigt.

Stay tuned,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke für euren Einsatz!
Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wenn man durch so Sachen mitbekommt, auf welcher flacher Basis Politiker Entscheidungen treffen. Leider kein Einzelfall.
Sollten uns mal bzgl weiterer Vorgehensweise zusammensetzen.


----------



## rallinger3 (2. Mai 2018)

Sollte man einen neuen Anlauf wagen? Gibt es Alternativen? Was ist mit Eppstein (wäre auch in Reichweite und hat ja fast ne MTB-Tradition


----------



## Bobbypilot (7. Mai 2018)

Irgendwann will ich's nochmal beim Ortsbeirat von Lorsbach versuchen, da ist es ja letztes Mal dran gescheitert (ohne das irgendeiner das Projekt hätte vorstellen können/dürfen).
Aus Richtung Eppstein habe ich auch schon positive Signale empfangen, habe da weiter aber noch nicht nachgeforscht.
In den vergangenen Monaten haben wir unsere Energien auf den Umbau der alten BMX-Bahn in Diedenbergen verwendet, was auch zur Abwechslung mal in ein Erfolgserlebnis mündete. Dort gibt es jetzt einen Pumptrack und 2 Tables, was auch sehr gut durch die Jugendlichen (und solche die es mal waren ;-) angenommen wird.
Vielleicht ist es tatsächlich demnächst an der Zeit, mal wieder in Sachen Flowtrail Hofheim zu machen...


----------



## Bobbypilot (4. Juni 2019)

Artikel in der Hofheimer Zeitung:


----------



## Bobbypilot (4. Juni 2019)

Und meine Gegendarstellung. vielleicht kommt dadurch ja nochmal Schwung in die Sache...


Ihr Artikel "Illegale Mountainbike-Rampen" enthält eine Falschdarstellung, der ich hiermit wie folgt widerspreche und sie zu einer Gegendarstellung auffordere:

Ich habe zusammen mit einigen anderen Mountainbikern seit Herbst 2014 versucht eine legale Mountainbikestrecke im Hofheimer Wald genehmigen zu lassen. Wir gehören dem Mountainbikeverein Gravity Pilots aus Eltville an, der einer der größten in der Region mit vielen hundert Mitgliedern ist und unter anderem auch schon die MTB-Strecken am Schläferskopf in Wiesbaden, sowie den Flowtrail am Feldberg betreut. Der Verein hätte entgegen ihrer Darstellung auch die Trägerschaft für eine Strecke in Hofheim übernommen!
Es wurden viele Termine und Ortsbegehungen zusammen mit Vertretern der Stadt Hofheim sowie der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde gemacht. Trotz der unzähligen naturschutzrechtlichen Einschränkungen konnte immerhin eine mögliche Streckenführung gefunden werden, die sowohl die richtigen geografischen Bedingungen bietet als auch mit dem Naturschutz zu vereinbaren ist. Sowohl seitens der Behörden als auch von unserer Seite wurde viel Zeit und Energie in das Projekt gesteckt. Die Zusammenarbeit war konstruktiv, zielorientiert und auf einem guten Weg als der Ortsbeirat in Lorsbach in seiner Sitzung vom Juni 2016 das Vorhaben abgeschmettert hat, und das wohlgemerkt ohne uns die Gelegenheit zu geben das Projekt vorzustellen. Von einer solch kaltschnäuzigen Vorgehensweise waren wir derart enttäuscht, dass wir keine weiteren Versuche in dieser Richtung unternommen haben!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
...


----------



## contikeg (6. Juni 2019)

Mal unabhängig davon was ich davon halte selbst noch abseits von vorhanden Trails quer durch den Wald zu fahren und/oder in sensiblen Bereichen wie in dem Pinienwäldchen oberhalb vom Cohausentempel neue Trails anzulegen...

Aber sich aktuell von Forstseite darüber zu beschweren das Mountainbiker die Vegetation im Hofheimer Stadtwald beschädigen ist einfach lächerlich. Der Wald rund um Hofheim sieht derzeit aus wie ein Kriegsgebiet; und das nicht wegen ein paar Mountainbikern sondern der Luxemburger Firma die hier scheinbar mit den Waldarbeiten beauftragt wurde. Die fahren wirklich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durch den Wald. 
Die hierdurch angerichteten Schäden an der Vegetation hätten in 100 Jahren keine Waldbesucher egal welcher (Sport-)Art anrichten können. Und ich meine noch nicht einmal den Bereich mit den notwendigen Rodungen der Nadelbäume am Kapellenberg...


Das Problem mit den illegalen Strecken lässt sich nur durch Abbau der Sprünge nicht in den Griff bekommen. Diese werden ja überwiegend von jungen "Kids" gebaut, die dankenswerterweise wieder die sportliche Betätigung draußen einer Spielekonsole vorziehen.
Und gerade diese "Kids" können halt kaum oder gar nicht die offiziell angelegten Strecken wie am Feldberg oder in Stromberg erreichen.
Umso ärgerlicher ist es da, wenn sich für den Bau und Erhalt einer Strecke vor Ort sogar Freiwillige gefunden hätten, diese Bemühungen aber scheinbar einfach von einem desinteressierten Ortsbeirat zunichte gemacht werden konnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (6. Juni 2019)

Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und schreib das so ähnlich als Leserbrief an die Hofheimer Zeitung!
Vielleicht erreichen wie ja jemanden in Lorsbach...


----------



## sg88 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hey,

ich bin vor ca nem halbem Jahr nach Diedenbergen gezogen und bin demletzt auf der Suche nach Single Trails durch Zufall auf die BMX Anlage gestoßen. Das ist von meiner Haustür ca. 200m entfernt und ich bin total begeistert, danke für die Arbeit!

Gibt es irgendwo in der nähe noch nen Trail den man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Potsuse (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Da seid diesem Jahr 2020 der Hofheimer Stadtwald wieder unter Eigenregie der Stadt Hofheim fällt, könnte man ja wieder einen Versuch starten für einen offiziellen Trail bei Lorsbach oder Umgebung. 
Da es seit 2018 auch ein neuen Ortsvorsteher in Lorsbach gibt, wäre ich bereit mich mal an diesen zu wenden.
Es gibt auch den TSV Lorsbach mit einer eigenen MTB- Abteilung , die sich regelmäßig zu Ausfahrten treffen, auch an die würde ich mich wenden.
Dazu müsste ich mich aber erst mal mit Leuten Abstimmen die von der ganzen Sache mehr Ahnung haben als ich. 
Bevor ich da völlig unvorbereitet aufschlage und Vorschläge für einen MTB- Trail mache.
Falls jemand sich beteiligen möchte meldet euch bei mir.

Gruß TH

https://www.faz.net/-gzg-9uyzl Artikel Hofheimer Stadtwald


----------



## Bobbypilot (5. Januar 2020)

Da ist grad ganz aktuell was in der Mache, mitte nächster Woche weiß ich etwas mehr...


----------



## Potsuse (5. Januar 2020)

Ok, dann warte ich mal ab, bin gespannt?


----------



## basti1088 (5. Januar 2020)

Oh da ich gespannt!  wohne in Diedenbergen und helfe gerne mit wenn’s was zu tun gibt ?


----------



## Bobbypilot (5. Januar 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Oh da ich gespannt!  wohne in Diedenbergen und helfe gerne mit wenn’s was zu tun gibt ?



Ich nehm dich beim Wort


----------



## basti1088 (6. Januar 2020)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Ich nehm dich beim Wort



Gerne, meld dich einfach kurz wenn es weiter geht, dann können wir vielleicht auch mal die Nummern austauschen. Würde mich auch bereit erklären bei der Ausarbeitung für die Stadt zu unterstützen


----------



## ScareBraker (6. Januar 2020)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Da ist grad ganz aktuell was in der Mache, mitte nächster Woche weiß ich etwas mehr...



Hi,
bin aus Kelkheim und würde mich auch sehr für die Fortschritte interessieren. Wäre super, wenn du hier dann ein Update posten kannst.

Eine Unterstützungen meinerseits wäre auch da


----------



## Bobbypilot (6. Januar 2020)

Ja, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (15. Januar 2020)

Gude.

Also der Landrat hatte bei einem zurückliegenden Treffen Interesse signalisiert, solchen Vorhaben Schützenhilfe zu geben.
Wir haben gestern das Vorgehen dahingehend abgestimmt, ihn beim Wort zu nehmen und ihm kurzfristig einfach mal 2 Streckenvorschläge zu unterbreiten und ihn zu bitten, alle benötigten Parteien an einen Tisch zu bringen um das weitere Vorgehen abzustimmen. Dann sehen wir wie es weitergeht. Nur um keine vorzeitige Euphorie aufkommen zu lassen, der erste Anlauf dauerte von Kontaktaufnahme bis zur Ablehnung 2 Jahre, also hier ist Ausdauer und Zähigkeit gefragt.

Wenn wir zustimmenden Signale empfangen kommt der zweite Schritt und damit ihr ins Spiel. Es gilt ein größtmögliches Netzwerk an Leuten aufzubauen, die beim Bau mithelfen können. Alles was MTB fährt und aus den angrenzenden Ortschaften kommt gilt es in einem Email-, Forums- und/oder Whatsappverteiler zu organisieren. Wenn ich mir bei diversen Bauprojekten die Quote derer, die tatsächlich mit der Schippe in der Hand bei nasskaltem Novemberwetter am buddlen sind anschaue, dann muss der Pool an Leuten entsprechend groß sein damit tatsächlich am Ende einige wenige breit stehen. Ist leider so und da nehme ich mich ausdrücklich nicht aus.
Also wenn es soweit ist sollte *jeder* von uns seine Bike-Clique, -Kumpelz, -Bekanntschaften, -Vereinskameraden und wer sonst noch für die Mithilfe infrage kommen könnte bitten, sich in einen (noch anzulegenden) Verteiler einzutragen, damit wir im Falle einer Baugenehmigung dann nicht den Schwanz einziehen müssen weil wir keine Leute zum Bauen haben ;-)

Soviel zum Stand der Dinge, ich halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden wenn sich was Neues ergibt.
Als erste Maßnahme könnt ihr natürlich gerne potentielle Mittäter auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen.

cheers, Stephan


----------



## Sid211985 (15. Januar 2020)

Sehr schön. 
Macht es evtl auch Sinn deinen Beitrag bei Facebook zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## basti1088 (15. Januar 2020)

Super das klingt sehr gut, vielen Dank schon mal für deinen Einsatz!


----------



## Bobbypilot (15. Januar 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Macht es evtl auch Sinn deinen Beitrag bei Facebook zu veröffentlichen?



Wir warten jetzt mal die ersten behördlichen Reaktionen ab bevor wir die Pferde scheu machen...
Aber mir gefällt euer Eifer


----------



## robbi_n (20. Januar 2020)

Viel Erfolg. Und nicht locker lassen. Evtl auch den Diskurs mit Jagdpächtern und Waldbesitzern suchen. Und evtl mal mit dem Forst gemeinsam eine Forstkarte anschauen was städtischer Wald ist und was Privatbesitz ist, das hilft bei der Findung der möglichen Korridore.


----------



## Bobbypilot (20. Januar 2020)

Jo, danke! Heutzutage ist es ja zum Glück recht einfach an Informationen zu kommen. Auch FFH, Wasserschutzgebiete, Naturschutz, etc kann man ja online schon checken...


----------



## rallinger3 (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo, auch Urs hatte im letzten DIMB-Newsletter angekündigt, dass es vielleicht voran geht. Ich bin auch mit von dr Partie... komme auch gerne zu Treffen hinzu.


----------



## uwe50 (18. Februar 2020)

Heute Anruf aus dem MTK Landratsamt:
Das Anliegen wird momentan beim Naturpark Taunus bearbeitet.


----------



## Bobbypilot (8. April 2020)

Kurzes Update:
Der Naturpark Taunus möchte sich mit uns treffen und unsere Streckenvorschläge anschauen. Wird natürlich aufgrund der aktuellen Lage nicht ganz kurzfristig stattfinden...

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (8. April 2020)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Der Naturpark Taunus möchte sich mit uns treffen und unsere Streckenvorschläge anschauen. Wird natürlich aufgrund der aktuellen Lage nicht ganz kurzfristig stattfinden...
> 
> Cheers, Stephan



Danke fürs Update ?


----------



## rallinger3 (9. Mai 2020)

Super, danke und bleibt am Ball ...


----------



## Bobbypilot (13. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen.
Ich komme gerade von einer Begehung mit Vertretern des Naturpark Taunus und dem pers. Assistenten des Landrats. Das Treffen war sehr konstruktiv, der Naturpark nimmt sich der Sache an und übernimmt die Federführung. Im nächsten Schritt prüfen sie jetzt unsere Streckenvorschläge auf mögliche Beschränkungen und schließen sich mit anderen Behörden kurz. Klingt soweit erstmal alles ziemlich viel versprechend...

cheers, Stehpan


----------



## basti1088 (13. Mai 2020)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Ich komme gerade von einer Begehung mit Vertretern des Naturpark Taunus und dem pers. Assistenten des Landrats. Das Treffen war sehr konstruktiv, der Naturpark nimmt sich der Sache an und übernimmt die Federführung. Im nächsten Schritt prüfen sie jetzt unsere Streckenvorschläge auf mögliche Beschränkungen und schließen sich mit anderen Behörden kurz. Klingt soweit erstmal alles ziemlich viel versprechend...
> 
> cheers, Stehpan



Sehr cool, das klingt doch erstmal gut !  
Gibt es irgendwo Einsicht wo die Strecke geplant ist?


----------



## uwe50 (14. Mai 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Sehr cool, das klingt doch erstmal gut !
> Gibt es irgendwo Einsicht wo die Strecke geplant ist?



Nein. Da der Naturpark die Federführung des Kontaktes mit den Behörden (Forst, Gemeinde, Naturschutz, Waldbesitzer, Jäger etc.) übernimmt, sollen diese Informationen nur direkt vom Naturpark bekommen. 

Also, Füsse noch etwas still halten.

Urs


----------



## basti1088 (23. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

es gab mal wieder einen Aufschrei auf Facebook:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Ich habe mal versucht sachlich zu argumentieren: https://www.facebook.com/groups/125504704267921?post_id=1727666070718435&comment_id=1729276617224047 ist aber wirklich schwierig gegen die spießigen Hofheimer zu argumentieren und dabei nicht vor lauter Kopfschütteln vom Stuhl zu fallen 

@uwe50 oder @Bobbypilot  Gibt es eigentlich aktuell etwas neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (23. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Sowas nett und sachlich zukommentieren kann sicher nicht schaden.

Von der Obrigkeit gibt's noch keine News.

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Svenos (1. Juli 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> es gab mal wieder einen Aufschrei auf Facebook:
> 
> ...


Ja, die lieben "Wutbürger". Es nimmt schon groteskte Züge an, wie die Leute sich über ein paar Kicker im Wald aufregen. Ich frage mich immer, ob die ihr eigenes Handeln bezüglich der Umwelt (Auto, Urlaub, Fleischkonsum, Verpackungsmüll etc.) auch so in Frage stellen.  
Wahrscheinlich nicht, sind zu sehr mit "Biker-Bashing" beschäftigt.
Drück die Daumen, dass euer Projekt klappt.


----------



## sceiler (3. Juli 2020)

In ihrem neusten Kommentar wünscht sie allen Hals und Beinbruch. So funktioniert ein Diskurs.


----------



## Potsuse (3. Juli 2020)

Zum Glück habe ich seit fast 10 Jahren kein Fazebuck mehr.


----------



## sceiler (5. Juli 2020)

Wo sollen diese angeblichen Kicker sein? Ich bin den Lorsbacher Kopf jetzt mehrmals hoch und runter gefahren und auch die Wanderwege alle abgegrast. Nichts. Vllt wurde das mittlerweile auch zurückgebaut...


----------



## uwe50 (6. Juli 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> @uwe50 oder @Bobbypilot  Gibt es eigentlich aktuell etwas neues?



Ich zitiere vorab aus dem Newsletter der DIMB IG Taunus (Hier kannst du dich für den Newsletter registrieren)

_"Aufgrund von hoher Auslastung und Urlaub kam es auch beim Naturpark Taunus ebenfalls zu Verzögerungen. Für zwei *MTB-Strecken im Main-Taunus-Kreis* liegt nun ein Konzept vor, das an die involvierten Institutionen (Vertreter der Kommunen, Eigentümer, Naturschutz und Verbände) zugeleitet wird. Als nächste Schritte sollen Termine mit den Beteiligten koordiniert werden." _

Ich vermute, dass die Beseitigung der Sturmschäden auf Wanderwegen ( ... und damit auch Wege für uns Mountainbiker) eine höhere Priorität hatten. 

Urs


----------



## basti1088 (1. September 2020)

Update aus dem aktuellen DIMB Newsletter:



> *Aktuelle Infos aus dem Main-Taunus-Kreis*
> Kinder und Jugendliche Mountainbiker trafen sich am 25. August 2020 mit dem Bürgermeister der Stadt Kelkheim, Albrecht Kündiger. Dabei waren weitere Vertreter der Stadt, vom Forstamt, der Jugendarbeit, der Eltern sowie der Sprecher der IG Taunus. Ursache für das Treffen war das "Platt-machen" von Trails durch Verantwortliche der Stadt (als Waldbesitzer) aus Gründen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Die Trails mit Bauten (Kickers, Tables, Doubles und Anlieger) hatten Dimensionen erreicht, die nicht mehr geduldet werden konnten.
> 
> Es liegt nun an den Jugendlichen, Vorschläge auszuarbeiten, an welcher Stelle im Wald ein genehmigtes Übungsgelände entstehen könnte. Gleichzeitig wird durch die Stadt angeboten, den Mountainbike Parcours beim Stadtpark Mühlgrund zu optimieren und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten zu prüfen. Es ist vorbildlich, wie ein Bürgermeister im Dialog mit den Beteiligten nach Lösungen sucht. Wir werden dieses Projekt im Auge behalten.
> ...


----------



## bfri (1. September 2020)

Das klingt doch super für die MTBer und die Jugendlichen. Drücke die Daumen. ✊?


----------



## rallinger3 (29. September 2020)

Ja, macht weiter so!!! Und wenn ihr Hilfe von Hofheimern (Gewerbetreibenden, Jugendlichen) braucht, meldet euch! Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## Potsuse (20. Januar 2021)

Servus Leute,

So wie es scheint gibt es keine Neuigkeiten bei dem Thema Hofheimer Trail. .
Wahrscheinlich überlagert Corona alles und kann prima als Begründung herhalten. Schade Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (20. Januar 2021)

Das Problem haben wir beim offiziellen Trailbau überall. Bautreffen dürfen nicht stattfinden, Begehungen mit offiziellen Stellen finden nicht statt. Dazu ist auf den Trails extrem viel mehr los, was gerade mit ungeübten für hohen Verschleiß sorgt. Das ist alles unbefriedigend, ich hoffe mal dass das im Herbst wieder möglich ist.


----------



## Bobbypilot (20. Januar 2021)

Als einer der Projektverantwortlichen glaube ich abschätzen zu können, dass es nicht an mangelndem Wollen liegt und Corona nicht nur als Ausrede herhalten muss.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## basti1088 (20. Januar 2021)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Als einer der Projektverantwortlichen glaube ich abschätzen zu können, dass es nicht an mangelndem Wollen liegt und Corona nicht nur als Ausrede herhalten muss.
> Just my 2 cents...


Könntest du denn dann vielleicht ein allgemeines Update geben wenn du im Projekt involviert bist?


----------



## Bobbypilot (20. Januar 2021)

Tja, das würde ich gerne, wenn es denn was zu berichten gäbe.
Der letzte Stand (Herbst) ist, dass es mit dem Vorschlag vom Judenkopf nach Bremthal etwas länger dauern könnte (teils im Naturschutzgebiet), die Variante in Lorsbach sei dagegen schneller zu genehmigen. Aber wie schon gesagt, Corona macht die Sache sicher nicht einfacher. Ich werde nochmal nachhaken, ob es was Neues gibt...
Peace, Stephan


----------



## basti1088 (20. Januar 2021)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Tja, das würde ich gerne, wenn es denn was zu berichten gäbe.
> Der letzte Stand (Herbst) ist, dass es mit dem Vorschlag vom Judenkopf nach Bremthal etwas länger dauern könnte (teils im Naturschutzgebiet), die Variante in Lorsbach sei dagegen schneller zu genehmigen. Aber wie schon gesagt, Corona macht die Sache sicher nicht einfacher. Ich werde nochmal nachhaken, ob es was Neues gibt...
> Peace, Stephan


Danke für das Update 
Am Judenkopf müsste man doch nur noch erweitern


----------



## Bobbypilot (22. Januar 2021)

Also nochmal ganz offiziell nach Rücksprache mit dem Naturpark Taunus: Die Anträge sind bearbeitet und liegen bei den Gemeinden zur Prüfung. Dort ist man grundsätzlich kooperationsbereit, will aber auch nochmal ein Treffen, was natürlich momentan gerade etwas schwierig ist.
Und ja, wie bei allem derzeit beherrscht das Thema Corona auch dort das Tagesgeschehen und die Errichtung von neuen MTB-Strecken hat derzeit nicht die oberste Priorität, was doch auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar sein dürfte...?
So long, Stephan


----------



## basti1088 (19. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen ob es zu dem Thema etwas neues gibt.
Corona ist ja inzwischen ein alter Hut ;-P


----------



## Bobbypilot (5. Juli 2021)

Tach zusammen. Kurzes Update zum Vorhaben:
Grünes Licht vom Landrat und vom Bürgermeister, jetzt liegt der Ball bei den Waldeigentümern (dürfte wohl fast vollständig Hessenforst sein). Erklärungsfrist bis Ende Juli, ich werde berichten.

Soweit siehts ja schon mal ganz gut aus...

Peace, Stephan


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juli 2021)

Das klingt gut. Bin echt gespannt wie sich das zu Ende entwickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2021)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Tach zusammen. Kurzes Update zum Vorhaben:
> Grünes Licht vom Landrat und vom Bürgermeister, jetzt liegt der Ball bei den Waldeigentümern (dürfte wohl fast vollständig Hessenforst sein). Erklärungsfrist bis Ende Juli, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Soweit siehts ja schon mal ganz gut aus...
> ...


Da bin sehr gespannt, wie sich der Hessenforst positioniert. Bei uns (in Wiesbaden) bewegt sich der Forst keinen Milimeter. Hier stetzt man nach wie vor auf Konfrontation und Verbote. Wenn da bei euch was ginge, könnte das natürlich ein Blaupause für den Taunus sein.


----------



## Potsuse (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich mal was neues zu dem Thema? 
Wie ich es verstanden habe, sollten die Waldeigentümer jetzt am Zug sein. Ich denke, wenn man sich lang genug nicht rührt dann geht es vergessen.


----------



## Marko S (24. Januar 2022)

Wer ist denn zuständig bei Hessen Forst für den Bereich?
Wir haben da ja auch so unsere Erfahrungen beim Flowtrail Feldberg. 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Lachnitt (3. Februar 2022)

Oh - schön das sich hier was tut und auch in diesen Zeiten das Interesse nicht abebbt.


----------

